# Movin' Violation - New lowrider clothing



## Movin' Violation

Hey guys, we are finally launching our new lowrider inspired clothing line. Our website will be live next Sunday, October 9th after the Supershow. In the meantime, stop by and "Like" us on Facebook for the latest Movin' Violation product releases and more. Let us know what you think!

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Movin-Violation/224836157564307


----------



## Mutha Fuka

Nice tribute,


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Lol....they got the greenlight from Jesse's family so it's cool everybody from the family and club is cool with it.....good lookn out though cuz a lot of these lames tend jack stuff.


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Mutha Fuka said:


> Nice tribute,


x64


----------



## macduece

It seems like every clothing company only makes shirts up to 2 or 3x. A whole lot of big guys such as myself are in the lolo game. Will they make a 4x? I asked them on their Facebook an the fuckers deleted my question. Fuckin lame-os.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

Cant see my self wearing any kinda ( Lowrider) shirt other than club colors.


----------



## Movin' Violation

macduece said:


> It seems like every clothing company only makes shirts up to 2 or 3x. A whole lot of big guys such as myself are in the lolo game. Will they make a 4x? I asked them on their Facebook an the fuckers deleted my question. Fuckin lame-os.


Hey macduece, didn't catch your question on Facebook. Apologies if something was deleted. To answer your question, YES, we have created a special category for the big boys that will go all the way up to 4X. Hope you check it out. Please feel free to come to our Facebook page anytime and post any questions you have. We appreciate the feedback!


----------



## Movin' Violation

Hey guys, hot off the asphalt from the Las Vegas Supershow, here's another lowrider-inspired t-shirt from Movin' Violation! Many people saw our "Legends of the Game" Jesse Valadez and his Gypsy Rose t-shirt at the show, and wanted to know where they can get one of their own. Please visit our website and see what else we've got in our shop! 

We are also constantly working to bring you more lowrider-inspired products and behind the scene stories and videos. Check us out at movinviolation.com, where we're bringing you the latest in Street Inspired, Style Driven urban apparel.


----------



## ULTRAMAN

good luck with new clothing line:h5:


----------



## Movin' Violation

ULTRAMAN said:


> good luck with new clothing line:h5:


Thank you for the support ULTRAMAN. We really appreciate it!:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

If you guys make 80-85 caddy fleetwoods 90'd out Id buy, or 80-88 cutlass supremes


----------



## Los 210




----------



## nobueno




----------



## REYXTC

:thumbsup:


----------



## Movin' Violation

KAKALAK said:


> If you guys make 80-85 caddy fleetwoods 90'd out Id buy, or 80-88 cutlass supremes


Hey KAKALAK, we have new t-shirt categories coming in the future that I think you will enjoy! Keep checking back on our Facebook page and website for the latest releases.


----------



## Movin' Violation

nobueno said:


>


Thanks Jae and Steph, I knew your camera was lurking around the show. We appreciate all the support!


----------



## nobueno

Movin' Violation said:


> Thanks Jae and Steph, I knew your camera was lurking around the show. We appreciate all the support!


No problem! You know we believe in this project 1000%!


----------



## Movin' Violation

Hey everyone, we noticed there were some glitches in our online store checkout system- we sincerely apologize for that. We have since removed the need to create an account or register before checking out. Also, PayPal is our merchant provider, but you are not required to use PayPal, and can still pay using the credit card of your choice. Please revisit our store and see how easy it is to get your Movin' Violation gear!

Movin' Violation Store


----------



## 925rider

3 shirts $101 no thanks


----------



## Movin' Violation

925rider said:


> 3 shirts $101 no thanks


Hi 925rider, Sorry you feel that way man. Being an online upstart, we fully understand that the shipping cost and sales tax adds unwanted cost to your order. I hope you give us a chance and order at least one shirt to see the quality of the garment and especially the graphics.


----------



## 925rider

Movin' Violation said:


> Hi 925rider, Sorry you feel that way man. Being an online upstart, we fully understand that the shipping cost and sales tax adds unwanted cost to your order. I hope you give us a chance and order at least one shirt to see the quality of the garment and especially the graphics.


naw its all good... i just would have thought for a $30 t shirt you would have enough profit margin in there to include shipping. i understand you need to make money on these just sounds like a little much...would you rather sell 1000 shirts for $20 or 100 at $30...you have to remember you couldnt ever get guys to spend $30 on tires up untill a few months ago.


----------



## 925rider

very nice looking shirts...


----------



## Movin' Violation

925rider said:


> very nice looking shirts...


Thank you 925rider!:h5:


----------



## KAKALAK

Movin' Violation said:


> Hey KAKALAK, we have new t-shirt categories coming in the future that I think you will enjoy! Keep checking back on our Facebook page and website for the latest releases.


will be looking on the website cause I dont have facebook..... no time for that ......layitlow takes all of that :happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK

925rider said:


> naw its all good... i just would have thought for a $30 t shirt you would have enough profit margin in there to include shipping. i understand you need to make money on these just sounds like a little much...would you rather sell 1000 shirts for $20 or 100 at $30...you have to remember you couldnt ever get guys to spend $30 on tires up untill a few months ago.


thats about going rate for a good shirt though, Im glad to see shipping is only 5 bucks........


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

925rider said:


> naw its all good... i just would have thought for a $30 t shirt you would have enough profit margin in there to include shipping. i understand you need to make money on these just sounds like a little much...would you rather sell 1000 shirts for $20 or 100 at $30...you have to remember you couldnt ever get guys to spend $30 on tires up untill a few months ago.


X2 LOW RIDERS ARE CHEAP FAWKERS. UR IN THE WRONG MARKET IF U WANT TO SELL THESE SHIRTS FOR $30. U SHOULD TRY UR LUCK WITH THE DUB OR DONK MARKET. THEY R THE ONES ALREADY OVERSPENDING ON EVERYTHING........BUT GOOD LUCK TO UR BUSINESS. :thumbsup:


----------



## macduece

Ordered my Valdez shirt 4x on fri! Can't wait till it gets here I'll keep u guys posted.


----------



## Movin' Violation

macduece said:


> Ordered my Valdez shirt 4x on fri! Can't wait till it gets here I'll keep u guys posted.


Your shirt is on it's way macduece. Please let us know what you think. We really appreciate the support!


----------



## Movin' Violation

KAKALAK said:


> thats about going rate for a good shirt though, Im glad to see shipping is only 5 bucks........


Hey KAKALAK, thank you for the good word. We will also be posting up "free" screensaver downloads on our website real soon along with a short video about Jesse Valadez and his Gypsy Rose, as told by his family and close friends who knew him best. 

Our shirts start at $24 for the full color, MV style club shirts, men and women. (a dollar more for big boy sizes) The Gypsy Rose cost a little more due to all of the licensing/royalty requirements that have to be paid. Also, the Gypsy Rose graphic is printed in 12 colors in order to get all of the details. Thanks again!


----------



## MISTER ED

KAKALAK said:


> will be looking on the website cause *I dont have facebook*..... no time for that ......layitlow takes all of that :happysad:



*X 1994 :yes:*


----------



## MISTER ED

KAKALAK said:


> If you guys make 80-85 caddy fleetwoods 90'd out Id buy, or 80-88 cutlass supremes


*:twak: GETTIN PICKY ARENT WE.......*


----------



## macduece

My shirt came in today! I must say I'm impressed with the quality of the shirt! Nice, thick cotton, not cheap and thin. The colors are nice and detailed as well. I'm lookin forward to purchasing more in the future! These guys are legit and they carry a selection for big guys such as myself. Please make one with a 62 ss!!!!! =)


----------



## Movin' Violation

macduece said:


> My shirt came in today! I must say I'm impressed with the quality of the shirt! Nice, thick cotton, not cheap and thin. The colors are nice and detailed as well. I'm lookin forward to purchasing more in the future! These guys are legit and they carry a selection for big guys such as myself. Please make one with a 62 ss!!!!! =)


Hey macduece, thank you so much for the compliment and the confidence in ordering a shirt from us. We really appreciate the support. As for your 62 SS, trust me brother, we have only begun to scratch the surface and we will hopefully be hitting everyone's favorite lo-los in the near future. Thanks again!

BTW, our other designs go all the way up to a 5X now and depending on the interest, we will keep our Big Boy's specialty section of 3X - 5X fully stocked with all the latest Movin' Violation designs.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

the designs are great! i might end up gettn the gypsy rose one


----------



## Movin' Violation

HARDLUCK88 said:


> the designs are great! i might end up gettn the gypsy rose one


Thanks HARDLUCK88, we appreciate the support!:thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## Movin' Violation

LAUGHING BOY said:


>


What's happening Lil Jesse? The video will be ready on Monday.


----------



## steamboat

That looks legit as hell. I was all set to pick one up but the price seems a little steep. Any chance of it dropping if you sell a bunch?


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

Movin' Violation said:


> What's happening Lil Jesse? The video will be ready on Monday.


----------



## Movin' Violation

steamboat said:


> That looks legit as hell. I was all set to pick one up but the price seems a little steep. Any chance of it dropping if you sell a bunch?


Hey steamboat, thank you for considering purchasing one of our shirts. Yes, we are a legit brand. And having to deal with licensing and royalty payments, not to mention the cost of producing top quality graphics and apparel does come at a cost. You do get what you pay for brother and believe me, we do everything we can to try and keep pricing down to an affordable level, but still provide you with something that you can proudly wear. No other lowrider brand out there is producing lowrider graphics as detailed and colorful as we are. Our competitors mostly use 1 or 2 colors. In some instances, such as the men's Gypsy Rose we use 12 colors in order to achieve the look we are after! I know that a few people have commented about the same concern and I am happy to say that those very same people have given us a chance and have told us that they are extremely pleased with their purchase. I hope you give us a chance and buy at least one t-shirt so you can see what we are talking about. Thanks again!


----------



## Movin' Violation

Hey everyone, check out our new “Legends of the Game” section on Movinʼ Violation's website. See why “Big” Jesse Valadez is our first legend. We hope to continually add new videos and free screensavers for you to enjoy, so keep checking back for the latest!


----------



## mxcn_roc

Those are some nice automotive graphic tee's you have here. I might have to order one. 

From a business standpoint, have you guys had any issues with licensing? Especially from GM.


----------



## nobueno

Just saw the video and it was great! I even saw a couple of my photos in there! :thumbsup: Congrats again to Movin' Violation brand!


----------



## Movin' Violation

nobueno said:


> Just saw the video and it was great! I even saw a couple of my photos in there! :thumbsup: Congrats again to Movin' Violation brand!


Thanks Jae! We have a lot more in the coming months that we feel our fellow lowriders will enjoy. Thanks again for all of your and Stephanie's help. See you in Ontario this weekend.


----------



## El Aztec Pride

KAKALAK said:


> If you guys make 80-85 caddy fleetwoods 90'd out Id buy, or 80-88 cutlass supremes


 :wave: SUM 80 REGALS ALSO! :thumbsup:


----------



## Movin' Violation

El Aztec Pride said:


> :wave: SUM 80 REGALS ALSO! :thumbsup:


Not sure we'll get so specific with the year brother, but we will definitely be doing Regals, Cutlass, Monte Carlo and Grand Prix in the near future! :thumbsup:


----------



## Movin' Violation

Movin' Violation goes Kiwi! Our headquarters were visited today by fellow New Zealand lowriders, Josh Trybula and Scott Draper. Capping off a month long vacation here in So Cal, they stopped by to pick up some MV lowrider gear to take back home with them.


----------



## DrasticNYC

Looking Good!


----------



## Movin' Violation

We just received a call from Mark, president of Traffic Car Club and unfortunately due to the weather, they decided to cancel the car show on Sunday, November 13th. However, he did say for those people that want to stop by, they will be at Citizens Business Bank Arena collecting a $5 toy for less fortunate children. He will still have raffles and it should be a good time for a great cause! Hope everyone can make it. :thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

just ordered a gypsy rose t-shirt, who do you guys ship through?


----------



## Movin' Violation

HARDLUCK88 said:


> just ordered a gypsy rose t-shirt, who do you guys ship through?


Thanks for the order HARDLUCK88, much appreciated. Your shirt shipped out today! Let us know what you think.


----------



## Movin' Violation

DrasticNYC said:


> Looking Good!


Thanks DrasticNYC. Seems like the East Coast lowriders are starting to order some shirts! Have a few going out to different parts of NY state.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

dude super fast shipping and super awesome quality! got a new favorite shirt now! i loved my rollin hard t's but they are beat up



























there isnt another tshirt like this out now!


----------



## Evilwys

got my shirt saturday . the quality of shirt and detail in graphic is second to none. will keep checking website for new designs. well worth the money.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

Evilwys said:


> got my shirt saturday . the quality of shirt and detail in graphic is second to none. will keep checking website for new designs. well worth the money.


what happend u forgot ur passowrd?


----------



## Movin' Violation

HARDLUCK88 said:


> dude super fast shipping and super awesome quality! got a new favorite shirt now! i loved my rollin hard t's but they are beat up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there isnt another tshirt like this out now!





Evilwys said:


> got my shirt saturday . the quality of shirt and detail in graphic is second to none. will keep checking website for new designs. well worth the money.


 Thanks for the good words HARDLUCK88 and Evilways, we really appreciate it! 

Also, for Christmas, Movin' Violation is offering FREE SHIPPING on all online orders from November 15 to December 15. We will be making a formal announcement tomorrow.

Hopefully this will help you with your Christmas shopping this year. We have fashionable t-shirts for women and large sizes for you Big Boys too! (up to 5X in some designs)


----------



## Evilwys

No just really busy.


----------



## MR.SKAMS

Sick Ass Brand, i used to love Wearing Rollin Hard Tess back in the day! Hope MV takes off!!!


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES

Are the t's screen print, direct to print, sublimation or heat press??


----------



## Movin' Violation

FUNKSTERGROOVES said:


> Are the t's screen print, direct to print, sublimation or heat press??


Hey FUNKSTERGROOVES, all of our graphics are screenprinted. PM me if you need more technical details, thanks!


----------



## Movin' Violation

MR.SKAMS said:


> Sick Ass Brand, i used to love Wearing Rollin Hard Tess back in the day! Hope MV takes off!!!


Thanks MR.SKAMS, we're just getting started, so as long as people like you keep buying our shirts, we'll keep producing them for you!


----------



## Movin' Violation

We would like to wish everyone a happy Thanksgiving this year and thank everyone for making Movinʼ Violation the premier lowrider inspired brand! 

We know that Christmas is coming fast and you'll start shopping for those hard to find gifts, so we decided to offer FREE SHIPPING for all online orders this Christmas starting November 15 and ending December 15. So visit our store at www.movinviolation.com for your Street Inspired, Style Driven lowrider gear!


----------



## HARDLUCK88

Evilwys said:


> No just really busy.


hmm... i coulda swore there was some one on here with the name eevlways or something like that... i saw you had one post and assumed u forgot ur password and made a new name


----------



## Movin' Violation

Hey everyone, we have photos up on our website in the Gallery section for Traffic Car Club's, Spark of Love, First Annual Toy Drive from this past Sunday so check them out! MovinViolation.com/gallery


----------



## 925rider

free shipping thats all me...just ordered one to check it out


----------



## INKEDCITY

FUNKSTERGROOVES said:


> Are the t's screen print, direct to print, sublimation or heat press??


I saw those up close in Vegas... they are screenprinted and a very nice job too. Not many people ( shirt vendors ) spend the extra $$$ for nice printing. It's cool to see nice shirts every once in while.


----------



## Movin' Violation

925rider said:


> free shipping thats all me...just ordered one to check it out


It's on it's way, let us know what you think. And thanks for the order, we appreciate it!


----------



## Movin' Violation

INKEDCITY said:


> I saw those up close in Vegas... they are screenprinted and a very nice job too. Not many people ( shirt vendors ) spend the extra $$$ for nice printing. It's cool to see nice shirts every once in while.


Thanks for the compliment, we have worked hard to bring the best graphics and printing to the lowrider scene! We are just getting started and will have more designs available each season.


----------



## Evilwys

HARDLUCK88 said:


> hmm... i coulda swore there was some one on here with the name eevlways or something like that... i saw you had one post and assumed u forgot ur password and made a new name
> I just visit once I a while. That "evilwys" was my license plate on my car back in the late 70's till I sold car in the 90's.


----------



## Movin' Violation

Don't forget we have a special selection of fashionable lowrider inspired designs just for her this Christmas. And FREE SHIPPING too! Go to www.MovinViolation.com


----------



## Movin' Violation

Hey everyone, come out this Sunday, November 27, 2011 and check out Classic Style Car Club's 3rd Annual Toy Drive. Movinʼ Violation will be there! 

Bring an unwrapped toy or $10 donation to help out underprivileged kids and make their Christmas a blessed one!


----------



## HARDLUCK88

will we be able eventually to pick shirt color? i think the glass house one would look good on a blue t... plus i cant own a white t, i ruin them easy lol


----------



## Movin' Violation

HARDLUCK88 said:


> will we be able eventually to pick shirt color? i think the glass house one would look good on a blue t... plus i cant own a white t, i ruin them easy lol


Hey HARDLUCK88, we have discussed the idea of creating a category that uses colored t-shirts, but for now we will be sticking with black and white. It's a matter of what sells to be honest. Give us some time, we have a lot on the table as far as what we have planned for the future. I'm sure we'll have something that you'll like! Thanks for the input.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

Movin' Violation said:


> Hey HARDLUCK88, we have discussed the idea of creating a category that uses colored t-shirts, but for now we will be sticking with black and white. It's a matter of what sells to be honest. Give us some time, we have a lot on the table as far as what we have planned for the future. I'm sure we'll have something that you'll like! Thanks for the input.


 im sure you do


----------



## Movin' Violation

Hey everyone, we have photos up on our website in the Gallery section for Classic Style Car Club's, Third Annual Toy Drive from this past Sunday. There were some nice cars out there such as Sonny's jaw-dropping bomb from the Duke's, so check them out! MovinViolation.com/gallery


----------



## Movin' Violation

We’re in the middle of developing our Spring line of tee’s and want to get some of our fans involved with what we are doing. Since we keep getting requests for this, one of the new t-shirts will feature a ragtop. What we would like to know is which car would you prefer to see on a new Movin’ Violation t-shirt? We have uploaded a photo of each year that we are proposing, now it’s up to you to decide which one will be on the latest MV tee! If you're on Facebook, add your comment and let us know. If not, go ahead and leave us a post here on Lay it Low. Special thanks to Tomas Vasquez and his yellow ’62 and Chavo Guerrero and his blue ’63 for giving us exceptional examples of each year!


----------



## CPT BOY

They both are bad, why don't you put both of them on the shirt?:x:


----------



## Movin' Violation

CPT BOY said:


> They both are bad, why don't you put both of them on the shirt?:x:


Thanks for your input CPT BOY, we are doing 3 new designs right now and only have a spot for one droptop!


----------



## IMPERIALS CC

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Movin' Violation

IMPERIALS CC said:


> Merry Christmas!


Nice flyer IMPERIALS CC, thanks for the invite!:thumbsup:


----------



## Movin' Violation

Free shipping has been extended for Christmas! So visit our store for your Street Inspired, Style Driven lowrider gear! MovinViolation.com


----------



## R0LL1N

Movin' Violation said:


> Movin' Violation goes Kiwi! Our headquarters were visited today by fellow New Zealand lowriders, Josh Trybula and Scott Draper. Capping off a month long vacation here in So Cal, they stopped by to pick up some MV lowrider gear to take back home with them.


Awesome brothaz


----------



## Psycho631

Nice shirts, im gonna have to order one after the holiday


----------



## Movin' Violation

Psycho631 said:


> Nice shirts, im gonna have to order one after the holiday


We appreciate that Psycho631! Looking forward to your future order.


----------



## Movin' Violation

Only a few more days before Christmas, so order your lowrider gear before its too late! MovinViolation.com


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

:biggrin:


----------



## Movin' Violation

From our house to yours, Movin’ Violation would like to wish everyone a happy New Year in 2012! May the Lord bless each and every one of you and thank you for all of your support.


----------



## Movin' Violation

Congratulations to Albert De Alba from Elite Car Club for making the cover of the latest issue of DUB magazine with his beautiful 1963 Impala, “El Rey!”


----------



## Movin' Violation

Here's a little taste of what Movinʼ Violation has coming for Spring 2012! Can you guess what it is?


----------



## Elite64

Movin' Violation said:


> Congratulations to Albert De Alba from Elite Car Club for making the cover of the latest issue of DUB magazine with his beautiful 1963 Impala, “El Rey!”


Thank you Movin' Violation! We really appreciate that! We look forward to hopefully working with you guys in the future.


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

Movin' Violation said:


> Congratulations to Albert De Alba from Elite Car Club for making the cover of the latest issue of DUB magazine with his beautiful 1963 Impala, “El Rey!”



Well deserved:thumbsup:


----------



## Movin' Violation

Elite64 said:


> Thank you Movin' Violation! We really appreciate that! We look forward to hopefully working with you guys in the future.


Same here Albert. Looking forward to doing something with your family this year. We'll be in touch!


----------



## CPT BOY

:thumbsup:


----------



## Maracas

:wave:


----------



## Movin' Violation

Maracas said:


> :wave:


Hey Maracas!


----------



## KAKALAK

:bump:


----------



## Movin' Violation

KAKALAK said:


> :bump:


Thanks brother! :thumbsup:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS

:thumbsup:


----------



## CPT BOY

:wave:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74




----------



## CPT BOY

uffin::thumbsup:


----------



## Movin' Violation

SPIRITRUNNER74 said:


> View attachment 425706


Thanks for the order Brandon. They are on their way! Let me know how you like them.


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS

LOVE THESE SHIRTS. I AM GOING BE SPORTING THEM IN VERACRUZ MEXICO..........


----------



## Movin' Violation

GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS said:


> LOVE THESE SHIRTS. I AM GOING BE SPORTING THEM IN VERACRUZ MEXICO..........


Thank you GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS! We have our spring line coming in March, so keep an eye out for that. We will announce it as soon as they are available.


----------



## CHUKO 204

Movin' Violation said:


> Hey guys, hot off the asphalt from the Las Vegas Supershow, here's another lowrider-inspired t-shirt from Movin' Violation! Many people saw our "Legends of the Game" Jesse Valadez and his Gypsy Rose t-shirt at the show, and wanted to know where they can get one of their own. Please visit our website and see what else we've got in our shop!
> 
> We are also constantly working to bring you more lowrider-inspired products and behind the scene stories and videos. Check us out at movinviolation.com, where we're bringing you the latest in Street Inspired, Style Driven urban apparel.


:thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

macduece said:


> My shirt came in today! I must say I'm impressed with the quality of the shirt! Nice, thick cotton, not cheap and thin. The colors are nice and detailed as well. I'm lookin forward to purchasing more in the future! These guys are legit and they carry a selection for big guys such as myself. Please make one with a 62 ss!!!!! =)


thats a sick shirt :nicoderm:


----------



## Movin' Violation

Hey everyone, we have photos up on our website in the Gallery section from the 2012 Grand National Roadster Show, so check them out! MovinViolation.com/gallery


----------



## CHUKO 204

Movin' Violation said:


> Hey everyone, we have photos up on our website in the Gallery section from the 2012 Grand National Roadster Show, so check them out! MovinViolation.com/gallery


:thumbsup:


----------



## Movin' Violation

CHUKO 204 said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks CHUKO. Got your order ready to ship today. Let me know how long it takes to get up to Canada!


----------



## CHUKO 204

Movin' Violation said:


> Thanks CHUKO. Got your order ready to ship today. Let me know how long it takes to get up to Canada!


I'll let you know Homie  Thanks 

Do you have any kids lowrider tees???


----------



## Movin' Violation

CHUKO 204 said:


> I'll let you know Homie  Thanks
> 
> Do you have any kids lowrider tees???


Yes, we will be announcing when they are released. Sign up on our website and you will be the first to know about the latest product releases along with special discount codes throughout the year. Thanks again, we really appreciate the business!


----------



## CHUKO 204

Movin' Violation said:


> Yes, we will be announcing when they are released. Sign up on our website and you will be the first to know about the latest product releases along with special discount codes throughout the year. Thanks again, we really appreciate the business!


Sounds good i will do that Homie


----------



## CHUKO 204

I got my shirt today Homie :thumbsup:
it's very nice and very detailed look forward too more


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC




----------



## Movin' Violation

CHUKO 204 said:


> I got my shirt today Homie :thumbsup:
> it's very nice and very detailed look forward too more


Glad you got it CHUKO, I just e-mailed you making sure that it didn't get help up in customs. Thanks for the support brother, we really appreciate it! We are hoping to release 3 new design next month. Stay tuned and we will annouce it as soon as they are printed.:thumbsup:


----------



## FoolishinVegas

Movin' Violation said:


> Hey everyone, we have photos up on our website in the Gallery section from the 2012 Grand National Roadster Show, so check them out! MovinViolation.com/gallery


:shocked:! . . That one's amazing!!


----------



## CHUKO 204

Movin' Violation said:


> Glad you got it CHUKO, I just e-mailed you making sure that it didn't get help up in customs. Thanks for the support brother, we really appreciate it! We are hoping to release 3 new design next month. Stay tuned and we will annouce it as soon as they are printed.:thumbsup:



:thumbsup: Can't wait Homie


----------



## Movin' Violation

Come out this Saturday February 25, 2012 and check out the “Big 3” Collector Car Parts Exchange and Swap Meet at San Diegoʼs Qualcomm Stadium. 
Movinʼ Violation will be there from 8 am to 4 pm. Stop by and check us out!


----------



## Mr.Brown

Just placed an order!:thumbsup:


----------



## Movin' Violation

Thank you for your support Mr. Brown! Your order will be shipped out immediately. Keep an eye out for new designs coming out soon!


----------



## Mr.Brown

Movin' Violation said:


> Thank you for your support Mr. Brown! Your order will be shipped out immediately. Keep an eye out for new designs coming out soon!


 :thumbsup: will you be making tees for kids?


----------



## Movin' Violation

Mr.Brown said:


> :thumbsup: will you be making tees for kids?


Yes, we have it planned. Sign up at the bottom of our website and you will be notified when any new products become available. MovinViolation.com


----------



## Movin' Violation

Movin’ on with the new designs. Here's a taste from the “Drop Top Deuce!”


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS

Movin' Violation said:


> Movin’ on with the new designs. Here's a taste from the “Drop Top Deuce!”


NICEEEEEEE


----------



## Mr.Brown

Movin' Violation said:


> Yes, we have it planned. Sign up at the bottom of our website and you will be notified when any new products become available. MovinViolation.com


 I received my order today, fast shipping and great quality shirts. I will definitely be ordering more real soon. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## texasgold

I just placed an order, and cant wait.

Have yall ever thought about having the design on the back of the shirt with the small company logo in the front?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

What program are you using for your design work?


----------



## Movin' Violation

Mr.Brown said:


> I received my order today, fast shipping and great quality shirts. I will definitely be ordering more real soon. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Thank you Mr Brown, I am glad you like it! Rep it hard brother! :h5:


----------



## Movin' Violation

texasgold said:


> I just placed an order, and cant wait.
> 
> Have yall ever thought about having the design on the back of the shirt with the small company logo in the front?


Thank you for the order texasgold! Yes, we will do some of our designs on the back in the near future. We do have our logodrop tee that has a large MV logo on the back if you are interested. Just visit our website at MovinViolation.com


----------



## Movin' Violation

61 Impala on 3 said:


> What program are you using for your design work?


All of our designs start as sketches on paper 61 Impala on 3. That's where the hard work is done. Once a design is completed, we then use Illustrator and Photoshop to render the final graphic. Hope that helps! :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

Movin' Violation said:


> Movin’ on with the new designs. Here's a taste from the “Drop Top Deuce!”



:thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

Mr.Brown said:


> , fast shipping and great quality shirts. I will definitely be ordering more real soon. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


X2 great service


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC




----------



## Movin' Violation

CHUKO 204 said:


> X2 great service


Thanks CHUKO 204!


----------



## CHUKO 204

i know you probably have i long list but you gotta do up a Caddy tee bro!!! 80-85 Coupe DeVille :thumbsup:


----------



## Movin' Violation

CHUKO 204 said:


> i know you probably have i long list but you gotta do up a Caddy tee bro!!! 80-85 Coupe DeVille :thumbsup:


We have a luxury category that we are working on but as you said, we have a long list of "to do" cars. We'll get to all of them eventually brother, so keep an eye out!!!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Movin' Violation said:


> We have a luxury category that we are working on but as you said, we have a long list of "to do" cars. We'll get to all of them eventually brother, so keep an eye out!!!


Is Altered Image on the to do list.....


----------



## CHUKO 204

Movin' Violation said:


> We have a luxury category that we are working on but as you said, we have a long list of "to do" cars. We'll get to all of them eventually brother, so keep an eye out!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Movin' Violation

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Is Altered Image on the to do list.....


Hey 78 Monte 4 Life, if we do Altered Image, we'll be talking to Ralph about it for sure!:thumbsup: Homeboy still has his car, but getting a makeover.


----------



## Movin' Violation

NEWLIFE ELA said:


>


What's up NEWLIFE ELA!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Movin' Violation said:


> Hey 78 Monte 4 Life, if we do Altered Image, we'll be talking to Ralph about it for sure!:thumbsup: Homeboy still has his car, but getting a makeover.


Cool....sucks that he tore it apart....IMO I think he should have built another 78 and kept Altered Image as is....but hopefully the new version of it comes comes out sooner then later.....his car is the reason why I bought my 78......since I saw Altered Image for the first time I was hooked.....now that I have mine.....I have big plans for it.....nothing like Ralph's,but will have a few tricks.....


----------



## Movin' Violation

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Cool....sucks that he tore it apart....IMO I think he should have built another 78 and kept Altered Image as is....but hopefully the new version of it comes comes out sooner then later.....his car is the reason why I bought my 78......since I saw Altered Image for the first time I was hooked.....now that I have mine.....I have big plans for it.....nothing like Ralph's,but will have a few tricks.....


Sounds good brother. Keep working on your car and I'm sure you will be happy when you're cruising the calles! Post up some pics when you have it done. Would love to see it! :thumbsup:


----------



## CPT BOY

:wave:


----------



## Movin' Violation

CPT BOY said:


> :wave:


:wave:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Movin' Violation said:


> Sounds good brother. Keep working on your car and I'm sure you will be happy when you're cruising the calles! Post up some pics when you have it done. Would love to see it! :thumbsup:


Will do.....


----------



## CHUKO 204

ttt


----------



## Movin' Violation

CHUKO 204 said:


> ttt


Whaddup CHUKO!!! :h5:


----------



## Movin' Violation

Hey everyone, we have photos up on our website in the Gallery section from the DUB Magazine Show Tour 2012 in Anaheim, so check them out! MovinViolation.com/gallery/DUB2012


----------



## CHUKO 204

Movin' Violation said:


> Hey everyone, we have photos up on our website in the Gallery section from the DUB Magazine Show Tour 2012 in Anaheim, so check them out! MovinViolation.com/gallery/DUB2012




:thumbsup:


----------



## Movin' Violation

Show off your good taste with our Movinʼ Violation club style logo tee for men. It's the bomb! We also carry Big Boy sizes up to 5X. Visit us at www.MovinViolation.com


----------



## Movin' Violation

Our womenʼs tees are carefully designed with a fashion-forward approach. Let people know youʼre a Movinʼ Violation! Visit us at www.MovinViolation.com


----------



## CPT BOY

Movin' Violation said:


> Our womenʼs tees are carefully designed with a fashion-forward approach. Let people know youʼre a Movinʼ Violation! Visit us at www.MovinViolation.com




:thumbsup:


----------



## Movin' Violation

Congratulations to our good friend Steve DeMan, painter and to Steve Castillo, owner for making the cover of the premiere issue of Revolucion magazine with “STR8 LOCO”!


----------



## CHUKO 204

:thumbsup:


----------



## Movin' Violation

Come on down to Oceanside this Saturday for the preview reception for the Crusin' Califas: The Art of Lowriding exhibit. We are pleased to announce that the museum store will be offering Movinʼ Violation t-shirts throughout the exhibit from May 13 thru September 30. Hope to see everyone there! For more information on the exhibit visit http://bit.ly/Jjmxxc


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Good stuff,I gotta get me a few of these tees....


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS

*


Movin' Violation said:



Come on down to Oceanside this Saturday for the preview reception for the Crusin' Califas: The Art of Lowriding exhibit. We are pleased to announce that the museum store will be offering Movinʼ Violation t-shirts throughout the exhibit from May 13 thru September 30. Hope to see everyone there! For more information on the exhibit visit http://bit.ly/Jjmxxc










Click to expand...

LOOKING FORWARD IN BUYING MORE SHIRTS....*


----------



## CHUKO 204

Movin' Violation said:


> Our womenʼs tees are carefully designed with a fashion-forward approach. Let people know youʼre a Movinʼ Violation! Visit us at www.MovinViolation.com


----------



## Movin' Violation

Thanks guys, I know we are late, but we will be releasing our new designs very soon. Thanks for the support!


----------



## slick_oo

:thumbsup:


----------



## Movin' Violation

slick_oo said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS

:thumbsup:


----------



## CPT BOY

:wave:


----------



## Movin' Violation

GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS said:


> :thumbsup:





CPT BOY said:


> :wave:


How's it going brothers! :h5:


----------



## firme63ragtop

WHEN ARE U GUYS COMING OUT WITH NEW PICTURE DESIGNS ?!:thumbsup:


----------



## Courage

macduece said:


> It seems like every clothing company only makes shirts up to 2 or 3x. A whole lot of big guys such as myself are in the lolo game. Will they make a 4x? I asked them on their Facebook an the fuckers deleted my question. Fuckin lame-os.


LMAO I guess they like Wide Cars but not wide customers.


----------



## Movin' Violation

We are in the middle of wholesaling to stores firme63ragtop, which was something that happened faster than expected. So it put a hold on us releasing the new designs this Spring to the public. 

We will start announcing which stores will be carrying our merchandise as soon as things are in place. And as always, our sizes go up to 5X!


----------



## CPT BOY

Movin' Violation said:


> We are in the middle of wholesaling to stores firme63ragtop, which was something that happened faster than expected. So it put a hold on us releasing the new designs this Spring to the public.
> 
> We will start announcing which stores will be carrying our merchandise as soon as things are in place. And as always, our sizes go up to 5X!



Congrats!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Movin' Violation

CPT BOY said:


> Congrats!!!:thumbsup:


Thanks brother! It's been a lot of work, but well worth it.


----------



## Movin' Violation

It's been a while since we've reached out to everyone, but a lot of positive changes here at Movin' Violation over the past few months! New larger headquarters, setting up accounts with new retail dealers and getting ready to print 3 new designs! Here's one that we are printing this week. We will announce when they will be available for purchase as soon as they arrive in our new warehouse. Let us know what you think!


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Movin' Violation said:


> It's been a while since we've reached out to everyone, but a lot of positive changes here at Movin' Violation over the past few months! New larger headquarters, setting up accounts with new retail dealers and getting ready to print 3 new designs! Here's one that we are printing this week. We will announce when they will be available for purchase as soon as they arrive in our new warehouse. Let us know what you think!


Badass!!


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

:thumbsup:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS

Movin' Violation said:


> It's been a while since we've reached out to everyone, but a lot of positive changes here at Movin' Violation over the past few months! New larger headquarters, setting up accounts with new retail dealers and getting ready to print 3 new designs! Here's one that we are printing this week. We will announce when they will be available for purchase as soon as they arrive in our new warehouse. Let us know what you think!


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc

TTT LOOKS GOOD BRO ONE OF MY MEMBERS BOUGHT A GYPSY ROSE SHIRT AND MAN THEY LOOK CLEAN


----------



## Movin' Violation

pauljrclassicstylecc said:


> TTT LOOKS GOOD BRO ONE OF MY MEMBERS BOUGHT A GYPSY ROSE SHIRT AND MAN THEY LOOK CLEAN


Thanks PAUL JR, ROADSTAR ROBINSON, NEWLIFE ELA and GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS, we appreciate the compliments and support. We look forward to hearing what you think about our other new designs that we will be releasing in the next couple of weeks.

For you old school guys, we will be releasing an Old School themed design by months end.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Brown

Movin' Violation said:


> It's been a while since we've reached out to everyone, but a lot of positive changes here at Movin' Violation over the past few months! New larger headquarters, setting up accounts with new retail dealers and getting ready to print 3 new designs! Here's one that we are printing this week. We will announce when they will be available for purchase as soon as they arrive in our new warehouse. Let us know what you think!


 Nice shirt!


----------



## Movin' Violation

Mr.Brown said:


> Nice shirt!


Thank you Mr. Brown! :thumbsup:


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc

Movin' Violation said:


> Thank you Mr. Brown! :thumbsup:


you coming to our toy drive this year?


----------



## Movin' Violation

pauljrclassicstylecc said:


> you coming to our toy drive this year?


We had a great time last year, so if everything works out this year, yes we would love to come again!


----------



## Movin' Violation

Here's what the new Jesse Valadez, Gypsy Rose "Legends of the Game" hangtags look like for the retail dealers. 

Can you guess who the next "Legend" will be? You'll find out at the Torres Empire L.A. Supershow on September 2nd!


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc

Movin' Violation said:


> We had a great time last year, so if everything works out this year, yes we would love to come again!


that would be nice brother hope you guys can make it bro


----------



## Movin' Violation

BACK IN STOCK!!! We're going back to the boulevard with this funky fresh design featuring your favorite Caprice Classic of the 70's - The Glasshouse! Get the coolest lowrider t-shirts available today! FREE SHIPPING on all online orders. www.MovinViolation.com


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS

I will take two shirts 3x in size of the two new designs the 58 and ?.Love the shirts.Old style shirts.:thumbsup:


----------



## Movin' Violation

Movin’ Violation will be at the Lowriderfest this Sunday, July 29, 2012 at Qualcomm Stadium in beautiful San Diego, California. We will be featuring some of our newest designs just in time for summer, so stop by our booth, say hi and pick up some of the hottest lowrider t-shirts available!


----------



## CPT BOY

Movin' Violation said:


> Movin’ Violation will be at the Lowriderfest this Sunday, July 29, 2012 at Qualcomm Stadium in beautiful San Diego, California. We will be featuring some of our newest designs just in time for summer, so stop by our booth, say hi and pick up some of the hottest lowrider t-shirts available!



:thumbsup:


----------



## Movin' Violation

NOW AVAILABLE!!! 
Hey Everyone, check out 2 of our new lowrider t-shirt designs now available on our web store. Many of you have already seen the 58 Impala, now check out the "Drop Top Deuce" just in time for summer! FREE SHIPPING on all online orders. Go to www.MovinViolation.com and get yours today!


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~




----------



## Homie Styln

Homie can't wait till we get them out here in north Texas..


----------



## Movin' Violation

Homie Styln said:


> Homie can't wait till we get them out here in north Texas..


We're getting there Homie Stylin' :thumbsup: Shouldn't be much longer!


----------



## Movin' Violation

We would like to thank everyone that stopped by our booth yesterday to say hi at the Lowriderfest in San Diego. We had a great time and it was nice meeting everyone. And thanks for making the debut of our 58 Impala and Drop Top Deuce tees a huge success. We even ran out of some sizes!


----------



## Movin' Violation

We are pleased to announce that Charlie's Tattoo Supplies in the city of Santa Ana is now an authorized dealer for Movin' Violation brand. 
Stop by and say hi and check out all of the other items they have available for all of your tattoo lifestyle needs.


----------



## CHUKO 204

Movin' Violation said:


> NOW AVAILABLE!!!
> Hey Everyone, check out 2 of our new lowrider t-shirt designs now available on our web store. Many of you have already seen the 58 Impala, now check out the "Drop Top Deuce" just in time for summer! FREE SHIPPING on all online orders. Go to www.MovinViolation.com and get yours today!


Nice I'm gonna get a another order together


----------



## Movin' Violation

CHUKO 204 said:


> Nice I'm gonna get a another order together


Thank you CHUKO!


----------



## 1SEXY80

CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012 _*




LINK - CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012*_​


----------



## GM LOWS

Any discounts for Layitlow Members? Thought i'd ask


----------



## Movin' Violation

GM LOWS said:


> Any discounts for Layitlow Members? Thought i'd ask


We've extended FREE SHIPPING! Thank you for your interest GM LOWS.:thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

sweet i was wonderin what was gona be next i like the red impala


----------



## Movin' Violation

HARDLUCK88 said:


> sweet i was wonderin what was gona be next i like the red impala


Welcome back HARDLUCK88! We appreciate the compliment. Keep an eye out for the next in our "Legends of the Game" series set to be released at the L.A. Supershow in September! Hope to see you there.:thumbsup:


----------



## CPT BOY

:wave:


----------



## Movin' Violation

CPT BOY said:


> :wave:


:wave: :h5:


----------



## Movin' Violation

Movin' Violation will be at the Royal Fantasies Car Show this Sunday, August 5, 2012 at Corona High School in Corona, California. This show keeps getting bigger every year! We will have all of our latest designs available, so stop by and get the hottest lowrider t-shirts for summer!


----------



## CPT BOY

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80

CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012 _*




LINK - CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012*_​


----------



## CPT BOY

:wave:


----------



## Movin' Violation

CPT BOY said:


> :wave:


----------



## 1SEXY80

*TTT...MOVIN VIOLATION!!!*


----------



## Movin' Violation

1SEXY80 said:


> *TTT...MOVIN VIOLATION!!!*


:thumbsup:


----------



## CPT BOY

1SEXY80 said:


> *TTT...MOVIN VIOLATION!!!*



:werd:


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

nice shirts, '63 impala shirt would be nice


----------



## plank

bought a gypsy rose shirt today:thumbsup:


----------



## Movin' Violation

We'll eventually get to all of our favorite years 88spokes. And a '63 Impala is one of my favorites!

Thanks plank, your shirt will be shipped out today. Hope you enjoy and thanks for your order. We truly appreciate it! :thumbsup:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS

:thumbsup:


----------



## GM LOWS

Movin' Violation said:


> We've extended FREE SHIPPING! Thank you for your interest GM LOWS.:thumbsup:


I appreciate the Free Shipping! Got a Gypsy Rose T for my girl! Excellent Service....Keep it Up!


----------



## Movin' Violation

GM LOWS said:


> I appreciate the Free Shipping! Got a Gypsy Rose T for my girl! Excellent Service....Keep it Up!


Thank you GM LOWS, we appreciate the compliment. Our goal is to provide not only the best lowrider gear, but to also provide the best service we can. 

In time, as we begin to add new categories to what we offer, we will be a true lifestyle brand that everyone can enjoy and be proud to wear. Check us out on Facebook for the latest info! :thumbsup:


----------



## Movin' Violation

GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## Movin' Violation

Movin' Violation will be at the Carnales Unidos Car Show this Sunday, August 26, 2012 at the Bakersfield Fairgrounds in Bakersfield, California. This show has been around for many decades and is one of the best lowrider shows around! Stop by and check it out. We'll have all of our latest lowrider t-shirts there for summer!


----------



## 1SEXY80

Movin' Violation said:


> Movin' Violation will be at the Carnales Unidos Car Show this Sunday, August 26, 2012 at the Bakersfield Fairgrounds in Bakersfield, California. This show has been around for many decades and is one of the best lowrider shows around! Stop by and check it out. We'll have all of our latest lowrider t-shirts there for summer!


_Thanks MOVIN VIOLATION, We look forward to having you at our show!!!:thumbsup:_


----------



## Lolohopper

Hallo would you ship to germany some of your nice shirts???

How much for the shipping and would you take paypal???


----------



## Movin' Violation

Lolohopper said:


> Hallo would you ship to germany some of your nice shirts???
> 
> How much for the shipping and would you take paypal???


PM sent.


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS

*I am loving my two new shirts. Thanks.:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## Movin' Violation

GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS said:


> *I am loving my two new shirts. Thanks.:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


Glad you're enjoying them! We have a couple of more designs coming so keep an eye out when we release them!


----------



## Movin' Violation

We will be releasing our newest t-shirt design featuring “Legends of the Game” Mike Lopez’ renowned 1962 Impala, Twilight Zone at the Torres Empire Los Angeles Supershow. Mike will be available to sign autographed t-shirts while supplies last, so stop by and say hi.


----------



## CPT BOY

Movin' Violation said:


> We will be releasing our newest t-shirt design featuring “Legends of the Game” Mike Lopez’ renowned 1962 Impala, Twilight Zone at the Torres Empire Los Angeles Supershow. Mike will be available to sign autographed t-shirts while supplies last, so stop by and say hi.



:wave:


----------



## Movin' Violation

CPT BOY said:


> :wave:


:h5:


----------



## Movin' Violation

Check out the latest from Movin' Violation's "Legends of the Game" series featuring Master Builder, Mike Lopez' Twilight Zone! We will be releasing the shirt this Sunday at the L.A. Supershow. Twilight Zone will be featured at our booth so stop by and check it out. Mike will also be there meeting and signing our latest Twilight Zone tee.


----------



## Mr.Brown

Movin' Violation said:


> Check out the latest from Movin' Violation's "Legends of the Game" series featuring Master Builder, Mike Lopez' Twilight Zone! We will be releasing the shirt this Sunday at the L.A. Supershow. Twilight Zone will be featured at our booth so stop by and check it out. Mike will also be there meeting and signing our latest Twilight Zone tee.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Movin' Violation

Albert De Alba and El Rey reppin' Movin' Violation's club style logo tee! Watch out for the full feature in Impalas Magazine's next issue!


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

Movin' Violation said:


> Check out the latest from Movin' Violation's "Legends of the Game" series featuring Master Builder, Mike Lopez' Twilight Zone! We will be releasing the shirt this Sunday at the L.A. Supershow. Twilight Zone will be featured at our booth so stop by and check it out. Mike will also be there meeting and signing our latest Twilight Zone tee.


:thumbsup:

Mr LIFESTYLE!


----------



## East LA Rider

Good job on the new t-shirts, I dig mine!


----------



## 1SEXY80

Movin' Violation said:


> Check out the latest from Movin' Violation's "Legends of the Game" series featuring Master Builder, Mike Lopez' Twilight Zone! We will be releasing the shirt this Sunday at the L.A. Supershow. Twilight Zone will be featured at our booth so stop by and check it out. Mike will also be there meeting and signing our latest Twilight Zone tee.



Looks like I need to get online and place a order.


----------



## 1SEXY80

_*Lovin Our Shirts..Thanks MV
*_


----------



## Movin' Violation

Thanks for posting the photos and for all the compliments. We really appreciate the support!

We had a great time at the Supershow in the City of Angels this Sunday and thanks to everyone who showed up reppin' Movin' Violation gear! A special thanks to Mike Lopez, our latest "Legends of the Game," for taking time to take pictures and sign all those t-shirts for his fans. Even Lil Jesse Valadez showed up in honor of his father, Big Jesse Valadez!

We'll have full coverage of the show on our website later this week.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

Movin' Violation said:


> Thanks for posting the photos and for all the compliments. We really appreciate the support!
> 
> We had a great time at the Supershow in the City of Angels this Sunday and thanks to everyone who showed up reppin' Movin' Violation gear! A special thanks to Mike Lopez, our latest "Legends of the Game," for taking time to take pictures and sign all those t-shirts for his fans. Even Lil Jesse Valadez showed up in honor of his father, Big Jesse Valadez!
> 
> We'll have full coverage of the show on our website later this week.


----------



## Movin' Violation

We are pleased to announce that GSW in Osaka Japan is now an authorized dealer for Movin’ Violation brand premium apparel. For all of our fans in Japan, please stop by and get everything you need for your lowrider lifestyle!


----------



## 1SEXY80

Movin' Violation said:


> We are pleased to announce that GSW in Osaka Japan is now an authorized dealer for Movin’ Violation brand premium apparel. For all of our fans in Japan, please stop by and get everything you need for your lowrider lifestyle!


_*Movin Violation World Wide...*_


----------



## Movin' Violation

Movin' Violation will be at the Inland Empire Super Show this Saturday. The car show will be held at the Soboba Casino in sunny California. We'll be featuring our new "Legends of the Game" Mike Lopez Twilight Zone t-shirt, along with all of our other popular lowrider gear. Hope yo see you there!


----------



## Movin' Violation

We are pleased to announce the launch of Movin' Violation's LA VIDA blog. Some people translate La Vida as a "way of life" or "everyday life". We chose this term because it represents "our" way of life! 

Check out how it went down at the L.A. Supershow in 2012 and we'll let you know when new stories are posted up. MovinViolation.com


----------



## Movin' Violation

“Legends of the Game” Mike Lopez from Lifestyle Car Club reppin’ Movin’ Violation.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

I got the 62 shirt at Carnales Unidos, real clean print


----------



## Movin' Violation

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> I got the 62 shirt at Carnales Unidos, real clean print


Thank you!


----------



## OMAR TRECE

*48rag* 








Enthusiast Poster







​
How were you grass hoppers when this rides were out ?? Which came first the chicken or the egg ? Ask the MAN THAT PAINT IT !!!!!



ovidia của jess000, trên Flickr


*​Can someone set this guy straight look like he thinks he painted his first?*


----------



## Movin' Violation

This week on LA VIDA! The lowrider way of life inspires a summertime exhibit at the Oceanside Museum of Art. With only one week left, check out our full coverage. MovinViolation.com


----------



## Movin' Violation

This week on LA VIDA! “Legends of the Game” Mike Lopez and his renowned 1962 Impala, Twilight Zone! In this interview, Mike tells us what it takes to build a cherry car and win in a competition like the Super Show; why he almost became a butcher; how his best known creation, Twilight Zone, came to be; how being a member of Lifestyle Car Club influenced him, and where he sees lowriding headed in the future. MovinViolation.com


----------



## Movin' Violation

From our dealer in Japan (GSW). Framed and autographed “Legends of the Game” t-shirts signed by Lil Jesse Valadez in honor of his father and Mike Lopez. Get yours at MovinViolation.com/Store


----------



## Movin' Violation

Movin' Violation will be at the Las Vegas Super Show this Sunday, October 14, 2012. We'll be featuring all of your favorite lowrider gear including our latest "Legends of the Game" Mike Lopez Twilight Zone t-shirt. Stop by our booth and say hi!


----------



## Movin' Violation

This week on LA VIDA! Lowrider Magazine rolls a hard six in Vegas and wins! Over 800 cars and 15,000 spectators from all over the world set the stage for the 2012 Supershow. 
For photos check out! MovinViolation.com/Lifestyle


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## 1SEXY80

:thumbsup:


----------



## Movin' Violation

Our Gypsy Rose “Legends of the Game” t-shirt pays a royalty to Big Jesse Valadez’ immediate family for every t-shirt sold. The family is using their royalties to set up a scholarship fund at Garfield High School in East Los Angeles in honor of Big Jesse. We would like to thank them for this class act!


----------



## 1SEXY80

Movin' Violation said:


> Our Gypsy Rose “Legends of the Game” t-shirt pays a royalty to Big Jesse Valadez’ immediate family for every t-shirt sold. The family is using their royalties to set up a scholarship fund at Garfield High School in East Los Angeles in honor of Big Jesse. We would like to thank them for this class act!


Very Good, Its All About The Kids They Are The Future...:thumbsup:


----------



## Movin' Violation

1SEXY80 said:


> Very Good, Its All About The Kids They Are The Future...:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Movin' Violation

While growing up as a young boy in East Los Angeles, Master Builder Mike Lopez spent countless hours at the local boys and girls club. Mike has requested that 100% of his royalties earned from the sale of every Twilight Zone "Legends of the Game" t-shirt be donated to the Boys and Girls Club of East Los Angeles. Another class act from another lowrider legend!


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

Movin' Violation said:


> Our Gypsy Rose “Legends of the Game” t-shirt pays a royalty to Big Jesse Valadez’ immediate family for every t-shirt sold. The family is using their royalties to set up a scholarship fund at Garfield High School in East Los Angeles in honor of Big Jesse. We would like to thank them for this class act!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Brown

Just placed another order :thumbsup: Will you be having kids tees anytime soon?


----------



## Movin' Violation

Mr.Brown said:


> Just placed another order :thumbsup: Will you be having kids tees anytime soon?


Thank you Mr.Brown, we truly appreciate the support! As for kid's t-shirts, yes we are working on them as we speak. We will make an announcement when we are ready to release them.


----------



## Movin' Violation

IT’S OLD SCHOOL BABY! Remember the day when a chain steering wheel and scrolled pinstripes dominated the boulevard! Having a candy pattern and flake top meant you had it going on. It’s time to go back to the “heyday” of lowriding with Movin’ Violation’s Old School tee, because old school is one school where everyone still likes to go! Order yours today! Go to MovinViolation.com Please allow 2 weeks for delivery.


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS

Movin' Violation said:


> IT’S OLD SCHOOL BABY! Remember the day when a chain steering wheel and scrolled pinstripes dominated the boulevard! Having a candy pattern and flake top meant you had it going on. It’s time to go back to the “heyday” of lowriding with Movin’ Violation’s Old School tee, because old school is one school where everyone still likes to go! Order yours today! Go to MovinViolation.com Please allow 2 weeks for delivery.


*LOVE THE SHIRT:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## Movin' Violation

GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS said:


> *LOVE THE SHIRT:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


Thank you!!!


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## Movin' Violation

Movin' Violation will be at the Tejano Super Car Show in Odessa, Texas this Saturday and Sunday, November 17 and 18, 2012. 
We'll have all the hottest lowrider gear for men and women. And don't forget we'll be unveiling our “Old School” t-shirt at the show. Hope to see everyone there!


----------



## grounded

Picked up six sweet looking shirts at the Odessa show.
Hope to see the new prints soon.


----------



## Movin' Violation

grounded said:


> Picked up six sweet looking shirts at the Odessa show.
> Hope to see the new prints soon.


Thanks grounded! We'll have our new designs coming first of the new year. We appreciate the support!


----------



## Movin' Violation

This past weekend at the Tejano Super Car Show, I had the pleasure of meeting Little Victor Dominguez. Victor suffers from muscular dystrophy. Let's take a moment this Thanksgiving and thank the Lord for the little things that we tend to take for granted each day. Please keep Victor and his family in your prayers.


----------



## Movin' Violation

“I’d rather get a Movin’ Violation than have to fight holiday sale crowds.” 
Pick up one-of-a-kind gifts you know they’ll love: premium lowrider tees you won’t find anywhere else. Order your gifts now through the holidays and shipping is free. Movin’ Violation for Christmas... that’s the ticket! MovinViolation.com


----------



## phatboyz

Nice website, keep up the good work!


----------



## Movin' Violation

phatboyz said:


> Nice website, keep up the good work!


Thank you phatboyz... we appreciate the compliment!


----------



## Movin' Violation

Order your street inspired, style driven gifts from Movin’ Violation now through December 20th and get it shipped in time for Christmas. Don't forget shipping is FREE! 
Just go to: MovinViolation.com


----------



## brn2ridelo

Movin' Violation said:


> IT’S OLD SCHOOL BABY! Remember the day when a chain steering wheel and scrolled pinstripes dominated the boulevard! Having a candy pattern and flake top meant you had it going on. It’s time to go back to the “heyday” of lowriding with Movin’ Violation’s Old School tee, because old school is one school where everyone still likes to go! Order yours today! Go to MovinViolation.com Please allow 2 weeks for delivery.


just got this shirt along with the glasshouse shirt and the movin violation logo shirt today love them 
can we expect to see new designs soon??


----------



## Movin' Violation

brn2ridelo said:


> just got this shirt along with the glasshouse shirt and the movin violation logo shirt today love them
> can we expect to see new designs soon??


I'm glad you like your shirts "brn2ridelo." We are designing a new series of shirts as we speak for 2013! Keep an eye out here on Lay it Low or "like" us on Facebook for the latest info and release dates.


----------



## Movin' Violation

Thank you all very much for your support in making our first year in business a huge success! 
We truly appreciate all of your kind words this past year. 
We would like to wish everyone a Happy New Year and here's to a blessed 2013!


----------



## 1SEXY80




----------



## Movin' Violation

1SEXY80 said:


> View attachment 586447


Same to you Carnales Unidos!


----------



## Movin' Violation

Now that the new year has started, let's revisit some of the best moments in lowriding! 
Here's movie actor, MMA fighter and Imperials Car Club member, Dave "Brassbody" Bautista's 1964 Impala at the Torres Empire Los Angeles Supershow.


----------



## brn2ridelo

Movin' Violation said:


> I'm glad you like your shirts "brn2ridelo." We are designing a new series of shirts as we speak for 2013! Keep an eye out here on Lay it Low or "like" us on Facebook for the latest info and release dates.


cant wait to see the new designs how about a tighter neck and mybe more logos on the back just my 2 cents great shirts none the less keep up the great work


----------



## Movin' Violation

brn2ridelo said:


> cant wait to see the new designs how about a tighter neck and mybe more logos on the back just my 2 cents great shirts none the less keep up the great work


Some of our most recent designs give you the option for the graphics on the front or the back.:thumbsup:


----------



## Movin' Violation

This sweet candy blue LTD from Groupe Car Club showed strong at the Anaheim DUB show in 2012!


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

Good Morning


----------



## Movin' Violation

LAUGHING BOY said:


> Good Morning


What's happening LB!


----------



## grounded

Keep the shirts the way they are...... no tight neck smedium here. these are for men....... lol :roflmao:


----------



## Movin' Violation

grounded said:


> Keep the shirts the way they are...... no tight neck smedium here. these are for men....... lol :roflmao:


You need to start wearing yours and not hang them on the wall! Lol


----------



## grounded

But it looks cool on the wall. hey maybe you need posters with some good look'n models............... that's an idea :yes:


----------



## jesseosuna

:facepalm:


----------



## grounded

:thumbsup:


----------



## SIKSIX

These look nice...might have to pick up that 58 one.


----------



## Movin' Violation

SIKSIX said:


> These look nice...might have to pick up that 58 one.


Thanks SIKSIX, shipping is free and we have sizes up to 5X!


----------



## Movin' Violation

Enhance your experience in our MEDIA CENTER with FREE screensavers, photo galleries and more! Just go to MovinViolation.com/Media


----------



## Movin' Violation

Impalas Magazine editor, Jesse "Toro" Jimenez and Cruel Intentions, Georgie Victoria from Imperials Car Club reppin' our Old School tee. All of our designs come in the smallest to billboard sizes!


----------



## red chev

just ordered one..these look real nice!


----------



## Movin' Violation

red chev said:


> just ordered one..these look real nice!


Thanks red chev. Big boy crew in the house! We'll ship out your order today once it is processed! Much appreciated!:thumbsup:


----------



## Movin' Violation

A CERTIFIED MOVIN’ VIOLATION: Wrestling Superstar and Actor, Chavo Guerrero reppin’ our Gypsy Rose tee. If you would like to know what Chavo is up to, follow him on Twitter at https://twitter.com/mexwarrior


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY

Thanks Moving Violation...i ordered my glasshouse shirt on saturday and recieved it on tuesday, thats some FREE fast shipping, good quality shirt too...i'd like to see some Lincoln Mak V & some Rivi Boat tails in the future :thumbsup:


----------



## Movin' Violation

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> Thanks Moving Violation...i ordered my glasshouse shirt on saturday and recieved it on tuesday, thats some FREE fast shipping, good quality shirt too...i'd like to see some Lincoln Mak V & some Rivi Boat tails in the future :thumbsup:


Glad you like it MR. BIG HAPPY. Thank you for your order. We will be doing a luxury series soon and considering I'm building a 72 boat tail myself, you know we'll be doing something with that!


----------



## Movin' Violation

Our friends Albert De Alba Sr. and Jr. from Elite Car Club have been busy this past week filming a television commercial. It's nice to see the media use the influence of traditional lowriders to help sell their products and services. Vamanos!


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74

:wave:


----------



## Movin' Violation

SPIRITRUNNER74 said:


> :wave:


What's Happening Brandon! :h5:


----------



## Movin' Violation

This week on LA VIDA! "How low can you go," is the way for the roadster show in 2013! 64 years and counting, this year's Grand National Roadster show keeps getting better with age. 
Check it out! www.MovinViolation.com/LaVida


----------



## Movin' Violation

Lowrider legend, Big Jesse Valadez passed away on this day two years ago. Not very many people that walk this earth were as humble as he was. He showed us how we should treat other people. With respect. He showed us how to motivate and inspire young men and to have purpose well beyond having a nice car. He was a true leader and people followed him. He was my friend and I miss him...


----------



## Movin' Violation

Check out the latest issue of Lowrider Arte magazine! Movin' Violation is featured in the Art Walk section of the March 2013 issue. Thanks to the editor, Beto "Twotonz" Mendoza!


----------



## grounded

:thumbsup:


----------



## Movin' Violation

Check out wrestling superstar and actor, Chavo Guerrero's Bowtie built 63 ragtop in the new issue of Impala's Magazine! A CERTIFIED MOVIN' VIOLATION! :thumbsup:


----------



## Movin' Violation

Who's hungry for some “Pan Dulce” baked up by Danny Galvez of Danny D Custom Paint!!!


----------



## Movin' Violation

As we're meeting here at Movin' Violation headquarters discussing what we have planned for Spring/Summer 2013, we ask our fans one question... CUSTOM or BOMB or BOTH? 
Please let us know. Special thanks to Lifestyle and Oldies car clubs for the beautiful examples below.


----------



## Movin' Violation

People often ask us what are the steps involved in a Movin' Violation t-shirt design. Here's a wire-frame preview in Illustrator from our Glasshouse Groove shirt. 
The wire wheel alone took over 20 hours just to draw all of the small chrome details. Orale...


----------



## Movin' Violation

We spent Sunday evening with the Tovar Brothers, Movin’ Violation’s next “Legends of the Game.” Pictured left to right is Donald, Paul, Michael and Eddie Tovar. 
Their bombs that they have built collectively have been seen in over 100 automotive magazine features throughout the years. The nicest guys you will ever meet!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Sick picture........


----------



## Movin' Violation

PLANETGETLOW said:


> Sick picture........


:thumbsup:


----------



## Movin' Violation

This week on LA VIDA! “Lowrider legends of San Diego” exhibit honors their biggest names at the San Diego Automotive Museum. Check it out! www.MovinViolation.com/lifestyle


----------



## Just_Looking

Nice Picture Arnold.:thumbsup:


----------



## Movin' Violation

Just_Looking said:


> Nice Picture Arnold.:thumbsup:


Thanks JR! :h5:


----------



## 1SEXY80

Whose Monte?


----------



## Movin' Violation

1SEXY80 said:


> Whose Monte?


Not sure. It was one of the San Diego legends cars at the museum.


----------



## Movin' Violation

Get ready for the summer car shows with the hottest urban lowrider t-shirts around. Pick up our 58 Impala tee just in time to get your cruise on! 

FREE SHIPPING on all online orders with sizes up to 5X. http://bit.ly/ZnnIEp


----------



## Movin' Violation

Master Builder Mike Lopez from Lifestyle Car Club has been building lowriders from the ground up for over three decades. 
We are proud to honor him and his renowned, “Twilight Zone” with this game-changing creation that captures this craftsman at his finest. 
Order yours today! FREE SHIPPING on all online orders with sizes up to 5X. http://bit.ly/YCr5Jz


----------



## Movin' Violation

From our good friend Lil Jesse Valadez wearing Movin' Violation's Gypsy Rose tee on the red carpet for the world premiere of Tattoo Nation in Hollywood, California. Congrats brother!


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

When are you gonna do a Riviera shirt???


----------



## Movin' Violation

NEWLIFE ELA said:


> When are you gonna do a Riviera shirt???


Soon NEWLIFE ELA, very soon! We have something special planned for the first Riviera shirt and I guarantee you'll like it!


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

:thumbsup:


----------



## FoolishinVegas

Movin' Violation said:


> We spent Sunday evening with the Tovar Brothers, Movin’ Violation’s next “Legends of the Game.” Pictured left to right is Donald, Paul, Michael and Eddie Tovar.
> Their bombs that they have built collectively have been seen in over 100 automotive magazine features throughout the years. The nicest guys you will ever meet!


That is so badass!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Movin' Violation

FoolishinVegas said:


> That is so badass!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks FoolishinVegas! Keep an eye out for the latest design featuring one of the Tovar brothers creations this summer.


----------



## Movin' Violation

Jose Beltran from Lifestyle Car Club gets our “CERTIFIED MOVIN’ VIOLATION” award this month. Jose's '65 was hit last year when leaving the DUB L.A. show. 200 hours later at Danny D’s custom paint shop, and Jose's ragtop was back this year looking sicker than ever. Congrats brother, we will be sending you an MV logo shirt.


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS

QUOTE=Movin' Violation;16557054]Jose Beltran from Lifestyle Car Club gets our “CERTIFIED MOVIN’ VIOLATION” award this month. Jose's '65 was hit last year when leaving the DUB L.A. show. 200 hours later at Danny D’s custom paint shop, and Jose's ragtop was back this year looking sicker than ever. Congrats brother, we will be sending you an MV logo shirt.









[/QUOTE]VERY NICE PAINT JOB:thumbsup:.:thumbsup:


----------



## LowImpala1964

Movin' Violation said:


> Jose Beltran from Lifestyle Car Club gets our “CERTIFIED MOVIN’ VIOLATION” award this month. Jose's '65 was hit last year when leaving the DUB L.A. show. 200 hours later at Danny D’s custom paint shop, and Jose's ragtop was back this year looking sicker than ever. Congrats brother, we will be sending you an MV logo shirt.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Movin' Violation

This week on LA VIDA! 

DUB Magazine car show gets traditional in Los Angeles. Check it out! www.MovinViolation.com/LaVida


----------



## Movin' Violation

We’re Going back to the boulevard with this funky fresh design featuring your favorite Caprice Classic of the 1970’s - the Glasshouse! Order yours today!

FREE SHIPPING on all online orders with sizes up to 5X. http://bit.ly/pMNLwE


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS

TTT


----------



## Movin' Violation

Mike Lopez will be at the Movin’ Violation booth signing our “Legends of the Game” Twilight Zone t-shirt at the Mesa Super Car Show. 
Hope to see you there at this great annual event put on by Motorsports Showcase!


----------



## Movin' Violation

Getting ready for the MESA Super Car Show this Saturday! Stop by the Movin' Violation booth and pick up the hottest lowrider gear around. Meet Master Builder, Mike Lopez and get your Twilight Zone tee signed by the man himself. And if you're local to the area, listen to Mega 104.3 for a chance to win VIP tickets to the Mesa Car Show which will include a VIP Goodie Bag with a voucher for a FREE Movin' Violation t-shirt! Now that's the ticket!


----------



## Movin' Violation

BACK to BACK to BACK! 3 of your favorite Movin’ Violation lowrider designs are now available in our popular CLUB STYLE with the main graphic featured on the back. 

New to the line-up is our classic “Legends of the Game” Gypsy Rose tee. 

Order yours today! FREE SHIPPING on all online orders with sizes up to 5X. http://bit.ly/vFdTh0


----------



## DJLATIN

got 2 t-shirts in today. top quality. thanks.


----------



## Movin' Violation

DJLATIN said:


> got 2 t-shirts in today. top quality. thanks.


Thanks DJLATIN, we appreciate your support brother!


----------



## Movin' Violation

Come check out Lowrider Fest 2013 at Angel Stadium in the city of Anaheim, California this Saturday from 3 pm to 10 pm. 
Movin' Violation will be there with the hottest lowrider gear. Hope to see you guys there! 
For more information go to http://www.lowriderfest.com/v2/index.php


----------



## 1SEXY80

_Once again *Carnales Unidos *__will be throwing our annual Super Benefit Car Show on *Sunday August 25th, 2013*__.
__At The Kern County Fairgrounds, Located In _*Bakersfield Ca.

*_We wil be having many attractions plus many _*extra bonuses :naughty: 








*


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING

Here I am with my homegirl Margarita sporting the Gypsy Rose shirt at Oakland cruise night, everyone giving me props on the shirt and asking where did i get it I replied "Movin' Violation.com"... I first ordered the Gypsy Rose & 58 Impala shirts, I loved the printing & the shirt quality,yesterday I ordered the Old School, Twilight Zone & 62 Impala shirts.. Thanks Movin' Violation for making up to 5x shirts....Pauly


----------



## Movin' Violation

NEWSTYLEKING said:


> Here I am with my homegirl Margarita sporting the Gypsy Rose shirt at Oakland cruise night, everyone giving me props on the shirt and asking where did i get it I replied "Movin' Violation.com"... I first ordered the Gypsy Rose & 58 Impala shirts, I loved the printing & the shirt quality,yesterday I ordered the Old School, Twilight Zone & 62 Impala shirts.. Thanks Movin' Violation for making up to 5x shirts....Pauly
> 
> View attachment 644877


Glad you're enjoying the shirts Pauly. Now get to reppin' brother!!! :h5:


----------



## Movin' Violation

The man himself, Mr. Jae Bueno shooting for Movin' Violation's Legends of the Game series! Please keep Jae and his family in your prayers during this difficult time. #itsallbueno


----------



## Movin' Violation

Movin’ Violation will be at the NiteLife Show-N-Style car show in Santa Barbara, California this Sunday on June 2, 2013. Stop by and pick up some lowrider t-shirts just in time for Summer! 

Pick up a 3X, 4X or 5X and become an official member of the "Walking Billboard Crew!"


----------



## Caballo

I looked at the Movin Violation website and definitely like your shirts over the other typical "lowrider-inspired" shirts out there. Your shirts focus on the car, while I find a lot of other shirts have ridiculous clowns, steroidal pitbulls, exaggerated skulls, etc. I definitely like graphics showing real life lowrider culture e.g. cruising, working on a project, admiring a nice ride, hopping, picnicking, etc than the over the top fantasy graphics that really have very little to do with actual lowriders. Good work. Hope to see more designs coming out capturing scenes of lowrider culture in your shop. My next task is to choose my first one to buy.


----------



## Movin' Violation

Caballo said:


> I looked at the Movin Violation website and definitely like your shirts over the other typical "lowrider-inspired" shirts out there. Your shirts focus on the car, while I find a lot of other shirts have ridiculous clowns, steroidal pitbulls, exaggerated skulls, etc. I definitely like graphics showing real life lowrider culture e.g. cruising, working on a project, admiring a nice ride, hopping, picnicking, etc than the over the top fantasy graphics that really have very little to do with actual lowriders. Good work. Hope to see more designs coming out capturing scenes of lowrider culture in your shop. My next task is to choose my first one to buy.


Thank you for the compliment Caballo! We really appreciate it. We are currently working on our summer offering and as soon as they are ready we will start to release them. Thanks again!


----------



## Movin' Violation

New "Legends of the Game" the Tovar Brothers does it Barrio Style! Keep an eye out for our latest t-shirt design and video featuring the Tovar's, coming soon...


----------



## Movin' Violation

This week on LA VIDA... Darren “Dazz” Hanna from Six Four Customs, our authorized dealer in Sydney, Australia shows us how it's done down under with a night cruise in his ’64 Impala. Check it out! www.movinviolation.com/lifestyle


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:nicoderm:


----------



## Movin' Violation

El Aztec Pride said:


> :nicoderm:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Movin' Violation

Father's Day is around the corner and THERE'S STILL TIME TO GET DAD HIS DREAM RIDE! Sizes up to 5X and FREE shipping too! go to www.movinviolation.com


----------



## 1SEXY80

:thumbsup:


----------



## Movin' Violation

1SEXY80 said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## DJLATIN

When are the new t-shirts coming out?


----------



## Movin' Violation

DJLATIN said:


> When are the new t-shirts coming out?


Thanks for asking DJLATIN. We are way behind in this Summers release. Mainly due to the fact that we are making changes to how we are merchandising our product line. The new "Legends of the Game" design featuring the Tovar Brothers should be out next month, followed by the rest of the line. We apologize for the wait, but it will be well worth it once you see the new product line. Thanks again! :h5:


----------



## DJLATIN

Movin' Violation said:


> Thanks for asking DJLATIN. We are way behind in this Summers release. Mainly due to the fact that we are making changes to how we are merchandising our product line. The new "Legends of the Game" design featuring the Tovar Brothers should be out next month, followed by the rest of the line. We apologize for the wait, but it will be well worth it once you see the new product line. Thanks again! :h5:


----------



## Movin' Violation

From the 2011 Las Vegas Supershow, check out Johnny Salters ragtop called “8 Cents” from Premier car club. 
This has to be the baddest ’58 around! To see more photos from Vegas and other shows, check out our LA VIDA blog at www.MovinViolation.com/lifestyle


----------



## Movin' Violation

It is with great sadness that we announce that good friend and accomplished automotive photographer, Jae Bueno passed away earlier this morning. 
Jae was the type of person that made you feel like you were his best friend even if you just met him. 

I once asked a pastor friend of mine why the Lord takes some people so soon. His answer was simple... he said because Jesus finished building their mansion in heaven! 
Enjoy your new mansion friend. Until we meet again.


----------



## Movin' Violation

Come check out some of the best custom lowriders in Los Angeles at the Torres Empire Supershow this Sunday, July 14, 2013 at the Los Angeles Convention Center.


----------



## KingNegerkuk

My car is like twenty times better than your piece of green garbage.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

KingNegerkuk said:


> My car is like twenty times better than your piece of green garbage.


:uh:


----------



## 1SEXY80

_*CARNALES UNIDOS "2013" Super Show




*_​


----------



## brn2ridelo

I bought 3 of your shirts oldschool, moving violation logo , and glasshouse shirt all 4x great shirts my only complaint on these shirts is the collar that seams to not stay tight on the collar just wondering if you guys ever had any feed back and if so any futur improvements


----------



## Movin' Violation

brn2ridelo said:


> I bought 3 of your shirts oldschool, moving violation logo , and glasshouse shirt all 4x great shirts my only complaint on these shirts is the collar that seams to not stay tight on the collar just wondering if you guys ever had any feed back and if so any futur improvements


No complaints brn2ridelo. PM sent.


----------



## brn2ridelo

Movin' Violation said:


> No complaints brn2ridelo. PM sent.


Pm returned
Its just a personal preference I like my collar to be tight and not be wearing it all day and have the collar all open lookin like a v-neck by the end of the day


----------



## DJLATIN

Any update on when the new t-shirts will be released?


----------



## Movin' Violation

DJLATIN said:


> Any update on when the new t-shirts will be released?


Tovar Brothers design just completed. We will be releasing it as soon as possible.


----------



## Movin' Violation

Don't miss out on your chance to win your favorite Movin' Violation t-shirt this Sunday at Traffic Car Club's 7th Annual Car Show at Citizens Business Bank Arena in Ontario, California. 
Hope to see you there!


----------



## Movin' Violation

This Sunday, Movin' Violation will be in the city of Bakersfield at the Carnales Unidos Super Benefit car show. 
Stop by our booth and check out the Gypsy Rose from Thee Imperials car club and Twilight Zone from Lifestyle car club showing together for the first time! 
Hope to see you there.


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Do these tshirts come in petite sizes...


----------



## Movin' Violation

djmikethecholodj said:


> Do these tshirts come in petite sizes...


Orale Cholo Mike... yes I'm sure we can find one that fits your smallish figure. :roflmao:

Thanks for everything at the last show brother!


----------



## Movin' Violation

Stop by the Movin' Violation Booth at the Carnales Unidos Car Show and pick up your signed Gypsy Rose t-shirt. 

And in honor of his father, meet Lil Jesse Valadez from Thee Imperials Car Club and see the Gypsy Rose!


----------



## Movin' Violation

Stop by the Movin' Violation Booth at the Carnales Unidos Car Show this Sunday and pick up your signed Twilight Zone t-shirt. 

And meet MASTER BUILDER Mike Lopez from Lifestyle Car Club and see his 62 impala, Twilight Zone!


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

When's that Riviera shirt coming out? :nicoderm:


----------



## Movin' Violation

NEWLIFE ELA said:


> When's that Riviera shirt coming out? :nicoderm:


Soon Albert. Finishing up the Tovar tee right now.


----------



## Los 210

bump


----------



## Movin' Violation

Here's a little tease from Movin' Violation's latest "Legends of the Game" Tovar Brothers t-shirt! Release date coming soon.


----------



## Los 210

TTT


----------



## Movin' Violation

Vintage Valadez said:


> TTT


Orale Vintage Valadez!


----------



## Movin' Violation

Our womenʼs tees are carefully designed with a fashion-forward approach. 

Let people know youʼre a Movinʼ Violation with our Gypsy Rose tee for women! Vist us at MovinViolation.com


----------



## grounded

:thumbsup: keep up the good work


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## Movin' Violation

Thank you "grounded"! 

Orale "Laughing Boy!"


----------



## Movin' Violation

Getting back to our roots and doing a local show East of Los Angeles at St. Hilary's School in Pico Rivera. We love doing these old school style shows. 

Hope to see you there! Stop by our booth and say hi!


----------



## BaggedOutHoe

I was checking on your site.

I like the site and love the shirt designs.

Glad to see you are making them for the bigger guys as well.


----------



## Movin' Violation

BaggedOutHoe said:


> I was checking on your site.
> 
> I like the site and love the shirt designs.
> 
> Glad to see you are making them for the bigger guys as well.


Thanks BaggedOutHoe! Appreciate the support. :thumbsup: Need to take care of our "Walking Billboard Crew!"


----------



## DJLATIN

y los new t-shirts? almost ready?


----------



## Movin' Violation

This month on LA VIDA... Movin' Violation goes to SEMA. Urban car culture inspires aftermarket products at the 2013 SEMA show. 
Check it out! www.MovinViolation.com/lifestyle


----------



## Movin' Violation

DJLATIN said:


> y los new t-shirts? almost ready?


Almost brother, almost...


----------



## Movin' Violation

BLACK FRIDAY is not the name of a new lowrider. But it is a great way to pick up today’s best lowrider t-shirts for Christmas! 

Check out our holiday specials at www.MovinViolation.com And shipping is FREE!


----------



## Movin' Violation

All online orders needed for Christmas must be made by 12 noon on Friday, December 20th. 
All orders made after this date will be shipped out on January 2, 2014. 

We would like to wish everyone a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year! In celebration of the holidays, 
Movin' Violation will be closed starting Saturday, December 21, 2013 through January 1, 2014.


----------



## Movin' Violation

Happy New Year to everyone! Here's to a blessed 2014. Let's start off the year with this beautiful 62 drop top from Thee Imperials Car Club. This Impala is owned by Tomas Vasquez.


----------



## Movin' Violation

From the 2014 Easy Riders show in Anaheim, California. Congratulations to Jose Zendejas and his Chicano Style bagger which won first place in radical custom in it's first showing! 
#MovinViolation #lowriderstyle #vicla #chicanostyle


----------



## 1SEXY80

TTT


----------



## Movin' Violation

#barriostylebombs #tovarbrothers #slammedsince1971 #legendsofthegame #movinviolation


----------



## Movin' Violation

This month on LA VIDA! What's old is new again at the 65th annual Grand National Roadster Show in Pomona. Check it out! www.MovinViolation.com/lifestyle


----------



## Movin' Violation

“All my friends know the lowrider!” George Lopez cruzin’ in the Gypsy Rose. 


Pick up your Gypsy Rose t-shirt at ‪www.MovinViolation.com‬


#movinviolation #gypsyrosetshirt #streetinspiredstyledriven #bigheadsrule #memberyoumember


----------



## vipera

Could you please start selling sweatshirts, there is not much stuff with lowrider theme on the market right now.


----------



## Movin' Violation

vipera said:


> Could you please start selling sweatshirts, there is not much stuff with lowrider theme on the market right now.


vipera, we did look into doing sweatshirts last year, but the amount of detail we have with our color designs does not allow us to print the same quality as we currently get with our t-shirts. Mainly because the sweat garment is kind of squishy as compared to t-shirts.

We do have some "new" designs on the table that will be able to print nicely on the sweatshirts though. Check on our Facebook page to stay updated. We always like to hear what other products our customers would like to see from Movin' Violation. Thank you for your support and interest.


----------



## impalaish63

Make one of a 63 impala my 63 is cream color with black interior,it would look good on a black shirt.


----------



## impalaish63

Movin' Violation said:


> #barriostylebombs #tovarbrothers #slammedsince1971 #legendsofthegame #movinviolation


When is it coming out?


----------



## djmikethecholodj

How bout a tshirt with Americas favorite Dj on it. I'll buy one...5x


----------



## Movin' Violation

impalaish63 said:


> When is it coming out?


Hey impalaish63, just sent you a PM with an update.


----------



## Movin' Violation

djmikethecholodj said:


> How bout a tshirt with Americas favorite Dj on it. I'll buy one...5x


Orale Big Mike! Catch you at the next car show brother!


----------



## DJLATIN

any updates? :inout:


----------



## 1SEXY80

_*...CARNALES UNIDOS... 
*__SUPER BENEFIT CAR SHOW OCTOBER 19TH 2014
This year Carnales Unidos will be benefiting a *Precious 7yr old Babygirl named Leshley Quintero* who is battling Leukemia. 
Leshly and her family are Bakersfield locals who are a very loving and humble family who are dealing with this awful disease.
We as a lowrider community and family will join the battle and will be supporting the Quintero Family.
Much love to you all and thanks for the support.


_


----------



## Movin' Violation

GET THE LOWDOWN THIS CHRISTMAS! 50% OFF 
all Regular Sized Men’s tees (M-2X) and all Women’s tees, while supplies last! Go to www.MovinViolation.com


----------



## Movin' Violation

THERE'S STILL TIME THIS YEAR TO MAKE YOUR CHRISTMAS OLD SCHOOL! 


50% OFF all Regular Sized Men’s tees (M-2X) and all Women’s tees, while supplies last! 


Go to www.MovinViolation.com


----------



## Movin' Violation

ONLY ONE WEEK LEFT TO ORDER! 
50% OFF all Regular Sized Men’s tees (M-2X) and all Women’s tees, while supplies last! 
Go to www.MovinViolation.com


----------



## Movin' Violation

TOMORROW'S THE LAST DAY TO ORDER FOR CHRISTMAS! 
50% OFF all Regular Sized Men’s tees (M-2X) and all Women’s tees, while supplies last! 
Go to [url]www.MovinViolation.com[/URL]


----------



## Rick Dizzle

Ordered some shirts from these guys and I was very impressed! VERY fast shipping, really great quality shirts and great screen print, not that thick over the top screen print that wont last! Big props to these guys and will buy from again, no questions asked! I would love to see a G-body with this line of shirts!


----------



## Movin' Violation

MOVIN’ VIOLATION WOULD LIKE TO WISH YOU ALL A VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR!
Orders needed for Christmas must be received online by 12 noon (PST) on Friday, December 19th. Any orders submitted after 12 noon (PST) may not be received by Christmas. Thank you!
Go to [url]www.MovinViolation.com[/URL]


----------



## Movin' Violation

Big Styles for Big Boys! 50% OFF sizes 3X to 5X. Sale ends on Thanksgiving day. Get yours while supplies last. 

We will not be reprinting these designs. 

Go to www.MovinViolation.com


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Any specials on the normal sized shirts? Do they all have print on front and back?


----------



## Mr.X

Just placed my order :thumbsup:


----------



## Movin' Violation

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Any specials on the normal sized shirts? Do they all have print on front and back?


Yes cashmoneyespeed we will be having our annual Christmas sale on all "existing inventory" for regular size men's and women's tees 2 weeks before Christmas.

Some designs are available on the front or the back. You can check our website and see which ones. Appreciate the support.


----------



## Movin' Violation

Mr.X said:


> Just placed my order :thumbsup:


As always, thanks for the support brother!


----------



## lone star

Do u have length measurements for sizes?


----------



## Movin' Violation

lone star said:


> Do u have length measurements for sizes?


We don't but e-mail me [email protected] and I can give you whatever you need.


----------



## Rick Dizzle

You guys got any g-body shirts dropping anytime soon...maybe one with 2014 Lowrider or the year or somthing....would be tight for us g-body owners.


----------



## Marty McFly

Has anybody from moving violations ever actually had a moving violation?


----------



## Movin' Violation

Rick Dizzle said:


> You guys got any g-body shirts dropping anytime soon...maybe one with 2014 Lowrider or the year or somthing....would be tight for us g-body owners.


No g-body shirts Rick. Maybe in the future!


----------



## Movin' Violation

ONE WEEK LEFT for our BIG BOY SALE! 50% OFF sizes 3X to 5X. Sale ends on Thanksgiving day. Get yours while supplies last. 

We will not be reprinting these designs. 

Go to www.MovinvVolation.com


----------



## Movin' Violation

Orders needed for Christmas must be received online by 12 noon (PST) on December 19th. Any orders submitted after 12 noon (PST) may not be received in time for Christmas.


Go to www.MovinViolation.com


----------



## Movin' Violation

IN A RUSH FOR THAT LAST MINUTE STOCKING STUFFER? GET A MOVIN' VIOLATION! 

Go to www.MovinViolation.com


----------



## Movin' Violation

Orders needed for Christmas must be received online by 12 noon (PST), December 19th. Any orders submitted after 12 noon (PST) may not be received in time for Christmas. 


Go to www.MovinViolation.com


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Any 58 or 59 rag T-shirts? :drama:


----------



## Rick Dizzle

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Any 58 or 59 rag T-shirts? :drama:


Did not see any....only 58 Impala Hardtop w a booty kit: 58' shirt they have:http://www.movinviolation.com/58impala.html


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Rick Dizzle said:


> Did not see any....only 58 Impala Hardtop w a booty kit: 58' shirt they have:http://www.movinviolation.com/58impala.html




Thanks


----------



## 47 fleetmaster

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Any 58 or 59 rag T-shirts? :drama:


pa que wey si ni tienes carro


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

47 fleetmaster said:


> pa que wey si ni tienes carro


Es pa los del club loco! :rimshot:


----------



## Movin' Violation

DID YOU HEAR SANTA GOT A MOVIN' VIOLATION FOR CHRISTMAS? 


Go to www.MovinViolation.com


----------



## bodyman1979

Gypsy rose....


----------



## aron81

Went on this website and was very disapointed to find nothing other than Impala tees, need to step it up and get some G-bodies, Cadillac's, Lincolns maybe some Caprice Box and Bubble's...I mean that would be like having a Hot Rod tee shirt line and having nothing but Camaro's and Trans Am's! For a line that launched in 2011 thought they'd have some more options!


----------



## Movin' Violation

Orders needed for Christmas must be received online by 12 noon (PST), December 19th. Any orders submitted after 12 noon (PST) may not be received in time for Christmas.


Go to www.MovinViolation.com


----------



## Movin' Violation

aron81 said:


> Went on this website and was very disapointed to find nothing other than Impala tees, need to step it up and get some G-bodies, Cadillac's, Lincolns maybe some Caprice Box and Bubble's...I mean that would be like having a Hot Rod tee shirt line and having nothing but Camaro's and Trans Am's! For a line that launched in 2011 thought they'd have some more options!


aron81, unfortunately, my father has been dealing with a severe illness for the past couple of years and I was the only person that could care for him. He just passed away end of July so now I should have the time to do different shirts.

Sincerely, 

Arnold Ontes
President, Movin' Violation lifestyle brand


----------



## Movin' Violation

bodyman1979 said:


> Gypsy rose....


bodyman1979... Yessir, we still have some left in most sizes!


----------



## plank

Bought a shirt the other day with the 50% off special- great deal.


----------



## Movin' Violation

plank said:


> Bought a shirt the other day with the 50% off special- great deal.


Hope you enjoy it brother. Thank you for the support. Merry Christmas to you and your family!!!


----------



## Movin' Violation

We would like to wish you a very Merry Christmas and let you know that all of our sale prices will be in effect until the end of the year! 

Go to www.MovinViolation.com


----------



## Movin' Violation

www.MovinViolation.com


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

TTT


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

:wave:


----------



## Rick Dizzle

Any news on G-body shirts dropping?


----------



## Movin' Violation

Our limited edition Tovar Brother's t-shirt is now available to order online at www.MovinViolation.com 

Don’t forget to check out our new ACCESSORIES section and pick up our new poster-style Summer calendar and Movin’ Violation die-cut stickers.


----------



## DJLATIN

:nicoderm:


----------



## NEWLIFE CC ARIZONA

Hey, That sticker looks like my Chonies!


----------



## Movin' Violation

FINAL CLOSEOUT SALE! 50% OFF our classic designs while supplies last. 

ORDERS NEEDED FOR CHRISTMAS MUST BE IN BY DECEMBER 20TH. Go movinviolation.com 

Sale ends on December 31, 2016. Website will be closed down indefinitely. 

#FinalSale #ThankYouForYourSupport #MerryCHRISTmas


----------

